# Buttercup had twins!



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well This morning around 6:30 am my loud wether boy woke me up. I thought 7 am already Barney wants breakfast. I thought it was odd because it was still dark so I listened longer and heard Buttercup grunting so I ran out the door with my birthing kit. I had to help the first one because his leg was bent back. He was a healthy buckling. I ran inside to get towels because I forgot them and when I came back out she had almost completely delivered a little doeling. I am so happy my little Barney alerted me there was trouble because who knows what would have happened if he did not wake me.

Should I be giving Buttercup antibiotic because I had to go in her and get the baby repositioned?

Also she is grunting and breathing heavy still is this normal 5 hours after birth?

Any suggestions for names? We would like them to be Christmas related


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry pics won't load right and only one at a time.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

The little doeling


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Her again with Buttercup


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok so we decided on Noel for the doeling and still need help with the buckling.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicholas


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did she pass the afterbirth okay? Grunting 5 hours after is a bit unusual but I suppose by now you've got it all under control!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

She did pass the afterbirth and seems ok now but I'm still not sure if I need to give antibiotic since I had to get the buckling in the right position. Any thoughts on this? Also if it is recommended, what kind do I need? She is doing great and seems to be good right now.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok so we decided on Rudy for the buckling. Short for Ruldolph.


----------

